# 2011 DVG Bundessiegerprüfung



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

With all the talk of the AWDF this weekend the DVG Bundessiegerprüfung was also being held. Hats off to the following that were respresenting the US in Germany:

Richard Scott Kovari-Zuzo Joli 
Dave van Garderen- Ario (Gaderen) 
Ron Harris -Guyot vom Bachhaus 
Michael Conley -Boss aus Kingston 

http://www.dvg-s-h.de/BSP/ergebnisse.htm


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats to Richard Scott!!!! Very nice person and this is a female that he has trained and worked!


----------

